# Brilliant News!



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

I just wanted to share the wonderful news that we have been matched with LO after a somewhat arduous wait- those who have read my other posts will know how hard I found it waiting over 3 weeks to hear back from LO's LA.

We met with her SW today and the match is official. We are over the moon!!!     

Thank you for the support you all provided whilst I was struggling so much as we waited to hear back from them, I know there will be other mountains to climb yet, but you guys really made me feel so much better and I hope to return the favour as our journey progresses.

Xxx


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY (Oct 13, 2009)

Congratulations mummy and daddy xx


----------



## crazyspaniel (Sep 12, 2012)

Fab news


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy (Jan 16, 2012)

Congratulations. 

It's an amazing feeling isn't it  xxx


----------



## pnkrobin (Dec 19, 2011)

Congrats LilyElf. That really is GOOD news!!! xx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

I read your other post and was quietly willing you on. Now it's official I can do this          somewhat louder!!!   Many congratulations xxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Yeah great news so glad x x x x


----------



## MummyAuntieKatie (Oct 18, 2012)

Hoorrraaaayyyyyy!!!!    Huge congrats, you are going to be a lovely family!!


----------



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm bouncing off the ceilings!!! Thank you so much!! It really is a feeling like no other! X


----------



## skyblu (Sep 9, 2010)

Congrats LilyElf.   

Skyblu.xx


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

Brilliant news indeed, so very, very happy for you.


----------



## ma1978 (May 30, 2009)

Ahh Fab News Hun    x x x


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

Amazing news


----------



## Theretofour (Feb 19, 2013)

What a great update xx


----------



## Dreams do come true (Jan 4, 2012)

Huge congratulations! X x x  

How old is she? X


----------



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

Thank you everyone!! Very excited and making plans. X


----------



## ChickenLegs (Feb 3, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## newmum (Jan 22, 2011)

Congratulations x x x x


----------

